# Rocket R9 1



## cambosheff

What does this remind me of.......... (seriously I've got a niggling feeling in the back of my mind about this machine, Vesuvius maybe?).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Saturated group tho


----------



## ATZ

Seems to have more features than the V to me. Programmable AND free hand profiling with a saturated group. Somewhere between a V and a GS3?


----------



## MildredM

Oh Gaaaaaaail ! What's with this touchscreen business? Bit of a job when you're half awake first thing (or when blindfolded)


----------



## cambosheff

It must produce some of the best espresso out there, I've just had a look at the price!


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> It must produce some of the best espresso out there, I've just had a look at the price!


When are *we* getting one then!!


----------



## cambosheff

Not for me (honest







. Im looking at a keeper, whatever that may be, this time.


----------



## 4085

cambosheff said:


> Not for me (honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im looking at a keeper, whatever that may be, this time.


Orchestrale Nota.....top end expensive hx......no cooling flush needed.......simple to maintain in the long run as it is a single boiler for descaling......built like a tank......good looking, to me anyway......and the best bit is hardly anyone else on here has one.....you can customise them with endless panel configurations

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/orchestrale-nota-espresso-machine-joystick-steam-and-hot-water.html


----------



## ATZ

cambosheff said:


> Not for me (honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im looking at a keeper, whatever that may be, this time.


Didn't you like the L-R?


----------



## ATZ

dfk41 said:


> Orchestrale Nota.....top end expensive hx......no cooling flush needed.......simple to maintain in the long run as it is a single boiler for descaling......built like a tank......good looking, to me anyway......and the best bit is hardly anyone else on here has one.....you can customise them with endless panel configurations
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/orchestrale-nota-espresso-machine-joystick-steam-and-hot-water.html


Out of interest Dave why doesn't it need a cooling flush? Just how it's engineered?


----------



## cambosheff

Loved everything except the pump and what seemed like a louder and more frequent (than the L1-P I had) switch that activated the element on and off. Now if an L1-P appears.... might have to hit the bank and go new if not.


----------



## 4085

ATZ said:


> Out of interest Dave why doesn't it need a cooling flush? Just how it's engineered?


no idea! quite a few hx machines seem to have worked it out. probably something to do with the thermsyphon


----------



## RobW

There is a thread on this machine on the German coffee forum: https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/rocket-r9-single-group.111290/. Not entirely complimentary about the build quality. I find it funny that they charge this much for a machine and don't even line up the logo letters on the back in their own promotional photos!

Interesting features though, although the tank size is small so realistically it would have to be plumbed in. I bet it had the usual tiny drip tray capacity as well. Really annoys me on my R58.


----------



## P.B.

RobW said:


> There is a thread on this machine on the German coffee forum: https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/rocket-r9-single-group.111290/. Not entirely complimentary about the build quality. I find it funny that they charge this much for a machine and don't even line up the logo letters on the back in their own promotional photos!
> 
> Interesting features though, although the tank size is small so realistically it would have to be plumbed in. I bet it had the usual tiny drip tray capacity as well. Really annoys me on my R58.


Completely agree. 5K and the internals are a mess, plus copper and even plastic tubes. And the look/design is horrible to say the least...


----------



## Sticky

I've spent a few weeks with my R9 one, so I thought I'd add to this thread.

I'd like to answer a couple of the points raised in this thread;

"why no cooling flush? It's a fully saturated group the tank and the group are one unit, not an HX design.

"the internal tank is so small it will need plumbing in" I don't know how many litres of espresso you are drinking per day but I think the design is perfect for domestic use. I'll explain why - as this has stainless steel tanks I only intend to use bottled water, my understanding is that stainless steel is hard to descale compared to copper tanks, so good quality water is essential.

Also if you really want to get the benefit of pressure profiling you want the input pressure as low as possible, tank fed is perfect. I have a GS3 which I have plumbed in and really struggled with manual profiling initially, I was getting spikes of 5 bar when the shot started.

In terms of the online reviews, I can see how they make the various settings seem complicated, however in everyday use you build a pressure profile for the coffee and save it, each shot will be exactly the same, even the bleary eyed first shot of the day, in effect press one button and you are set.

I have enjoyed replicating an old fashioned lever starting at 12 bar and slowly dropping down and then with the same bean doing a longer pre-infusion followed by a 9 bar, which is as close to the GS3 as I can get.

I have had the machine apart, as there was a small quality control issue, which for a machine at this price point is a little disappointing, on the other hand with the cover off you can see that generally the build quality and components are top quality.

if anyone is considering this machine or has questions, please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## RobW

Sticky said:


> "the internal tank is so small it will need plumbing in" I don't know how many litres of espresso you are drinking per day but I think the design is perfect for domestic use. I'll explain why - as this has stainless steel tanks I only intend to use bottled water, my understanding is that stainless steel is hard to descale compared to copper tanks, so good quality water is essential.


 On my R58 I was finding that I needed to fill the water tank daily (and that machine has a bigger tank than the R9 One). That was making 4-6 drinks and doing a flush after a shot to clean the screen. It did always seem to drip from the expansion outlet into the drip tray. I presume on the R9 One that will be routed back into the water tank which makes it slightly less thirsty?


----------



## Sticky

Hi Rob, are you drinking Americano's?

I'm trying to do the maths in my head, to get through two litres of espresso even with a cleaning flush would be hard for me to do.

It sounds like your cleaning flush must have been pretty thorough.

Perhaps I'm more traditional with my espresso volumes.


----------



## mmctsai

Sticky said:


> I have enjoyed replicating an old fashioned lever starting at 12 bar and slowly dropping down and then with the same bean doing a longer pre-infusion followed by a 9 bar, which is as close to the GS3 as I can get.


 Hi Sticky, thanks for sharing! I have had mine for a few weeks now! Could you elaborate further on how you replicating lever profile? ie. start with 12bar for how long, drop down to 9bar for how long and stay at 9bar for how long? Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## Sticky

It will depend on your grind and coffee, but I have tried to divide the flow into what I saw with a traditional spring lever machine.

I pre-infuse for 4 seconds and make sure the pressure is low enough to fully soak the puck and then straight to the maximum for 3 seconds, then drop down to 10bar for 4 seconds, nine bar for 10 seconds, then down to 8bar for 4 seconds and 7 bar for 2 seconds, I then whack the pressure up to 9 bar for a couple of seconds as this seems to dry the puck and pull out a little more decent coffee (just looking at the colour of the flow).


----------

